# Your favorite examples of organ being used alongside other instruments.



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

I get a kick out of the dramatic effect the organ provides in the following two requiems

Saint Saen's Requiem (starting at 7:11)





and Salieri's Requiem (starting at 1:04)


----------



## Eclectic Al (Apr 23, 2020)

How about Poulenc's Organ Concerto?
That's an organ alongside other instruments, and it's a blast.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Bcekbnsbscb mja XX mo


----------



## Rob from Sydney (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm going for old faithful - Also Sprach Zarathrusta 

Rob


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Eclectic Al (Apr 23, 2020)

If you've got a bit of a taste bypass - Khachaturian's 3rd. It's a blast too.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

sooner or later someone will mention some symphony composed by a saint...


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

My favorite are Rheinberger's Works:
Organ Concerto No. 1 in F major, Op. 137




Organ Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 177




And also Suite for Violin and Organ in C major, Op. 166; Suite for organ, violin and cello, Op. 149; Six Pieces for violin and organ, Op. 150.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 in C Minor, Op. 78, "Organ": III. Maestoso - Allegro
Artist
Jean Martinonn


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Joseph Jongen - Symphonie Concertante, Op. 81 (1926)


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Right now it is the Handel organ concertos for me.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

John Stanley Opus 2 and Opus 10, concertos for organ (or harpsichord)

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=john+stanley+organ+concerto


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

The organ entrance in the coda of Mahler 2. Goosebumps and tears every time. Subtle but effective use of the organ in Holst’s Mars and Saturn. And Bach’s irresistably joyous organ obbligatos in the opening sinfonias of the BWV 29, 35, and 49 cantatas.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Saint-Saëns Symphony No.3, the slow movement. Amazing.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

A piece that will have every red-blooded Englishman and Englishwoman fully erect and trembling will be William Walton's _Crown Imperial March_ for wind orchestra and organ. This is the classic Frederick Fennell Mercury recording with the Eastman Wind Ensemble. Rule Britannia!


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Another vote for Zarathustra:






It's a shame that so much great bass goes unheard by people listening on laptops and cellphones.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Hindemith: Kammermusik No.7


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Also I like Ottorino Respighi's Suite for organ and strings in G major, P. 58.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

An organist introduced this to me 30 years ago and it's still a favorite...


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

Ottorino Respighi - Vetrate di Chiesa (IV. S. Gregorio Magno)


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Francis Poulenc - Concerto for Organ, Timpani and Strings in G minor


----------

